# Make Your Own Jukebox



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used this site to make a Christmas Music Jukebox last season. You can make one for free, and add your own Halloween music to it.

*Playlist Jukebox*


----------



## HalloweenAddict` (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats really cool =D


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you bur to disk after? and is there lots of Halloween sound s and effects?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not sure about either question. I've never tried to brun. And all i've ever done one for was Christmas time so I'm not sure of the Halloween Music. The thing is it is designed so you can uplaod your own music (of any kind) to the Juke Box from your PC files.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

How many songs (or minutes of songs) will it hold?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If it has a limit I'm not sure I've read about it anywhere. Mine has about 30 songs on it, and still operates fine. One problem with it I found though is if it is a page with a lot of links, everytime someone comes back to the page with the Jukebox it starts over again at the beginning of the same song. But hey - it's free what can you expect.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I was wondering how that would be to use for our Halloween party. I'd like to have 2-3 hours of music stored so it would be cool to use something online as opposed to worrying about changing cd's.

I don't have an ipod, so can't do that.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think it would be great because even if it won't hold that much music it keeps looping until you click it to stop.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Bumping up for Halloween Month!!


----------

